#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  01.04 - 16.04 Передачи Красного Яманатаки, Ваджракилая от Гарчена Ринпоче

## Чагна Дордже

*1 апреля*
04:00-07:00 (требует подтверждения) - публичное выступление,
20:00 - посвящение Красного Яманатаки,
21:30 - подношение Ринпоче мандалы Яманатаки,
00:00 - 03:30 - учения по стадии завершения Яманатаки.

*2 апреля*
17:00 - 03:30  - учения по стадии завершения Яманатаки,

*15 апреля*
04:30-06:30 - Лама Чопа (Цог) и празднование дня рождения.
20:00 - 03:30 - Великое посвящение Ваджракилаи: подготовка

*16 апреля*
20:00 - 03:30 - Великое посвящение Ваджракилаи

Трансляция и вся информация тут: https://www.facebook.com/RinchenCholing

* время московское, прошу извинить за возможные неточности в расписании.

----------

Ometoff (31.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017), Шуньяананда (31.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> *1 апреля*
> 04:00-07:00 (требует подтверждения) - публичное выступление,
> 20:00 - посвящение Красного Яманатаки,
> 21:30 - подношение Ринпоче мандалы Яманатаки,
> 00:00 - 03:30 - учения по стадии завершения Яманатаки.
> 
> *2 апреля*
> 17:00 - 03:30  - учения по стадии завершения Яманатаки,
> 
> ...


А как там трансляцию включить? Там что то появится когда время трансляции придёт?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А как там трансляцию включить? Там что то появится когда время трансляции придёт?


На страничке должно появится что-то вроде такого: https://www.facebook.com/RinchenChol...6819064083659/

----------

Ometoff (01.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

Бурятская притча о Красном Яманатаке. 

Путешествуя по Тибету, лама Намнанай интересовался тантрой Красного Ямантаки. Она позволяла человеку переносить своё сознание в Чистую землю.
Намнанай искал такого человека, который практиковал эту тантру, и ему сказали:
— В Бурятии, на твоей родине живёт такой человек. Он — русский, зовут его Василий, по роду занятии он мясник.
Когда Намнанай вернулся на родину, он нашёл этого человека. Мясник Василий жил в домике у железнодорожной станции «Петровские заводы». Когда лама вошёл в его дом, мясник разделывал бараньи туши на большом столе. Руки у него были по локоть в крови, а на губах играла улыбка. От такого зрелища Намнанай даже не знал с чего начать разговор и просто стоял у порога.
— Ты, кажется, не можешь меня увидеть? — спросил Василий. — Давай, помогу…
И он с силой ударил ламу бараньей ляжкой!
Намнанай упал на пол от такого удара, и его сознание тут же переместилось в Чистую землю. Там он увидел Василия человеком, который помогал душам животных достичь этой прекрасной земли.

----------

Нимрод (03.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2017), Чагна Дордже (01.04.2017), Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А как там трансляцию включить? Там что то появится когда время трансляции придёт?


https://www.facebook.com/pg/RinchenC...=page_internal

----------

Ometoff (01.04.2017)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста садханой данной тантры. Может также найдутся комментарии? Заранее благодарю...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Фото танки с посвящения и прочтение мантры...

----------

Ometoff (04.04.2017), Дордже (04.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

Кто-то с планшета на базе андроида смотрит трансляции? Какой браузер лучше использовать? Пока браузер подходящий искал вся передача прошла. Я так понял передача в первые 30 минут была. Включил когда учитель что то произносил и за ним все повторяли, это видимо передача мантры шла? А потом все к нему подходить стали. Трансляции с Намкай Норбу смотрю через Буревестник ( puffin). А тут не идёт через него, поставил Фотон, но там через какое то время всплывает окно с предложением поставить про версию и трансляция часто прерывается, или это у всех разрывы были?

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Я смотрел учение непосредственно через программу FaceBook на айпаде... Проблем не было

----------

Ometoff (05.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

Вчера смотрел трансляцию, я так понял это был 2-й день посвящения? Мантру в 1-й день передавали? Кто знает английский, в крае что во второй день давалось, объяснения?

----------

